# ACHTUN!NG | Hartmann's New 22-inch HRS4 Wheels!



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The Hartmann HRS4-252 Wheel has consistently been a popular choice among Audi owners, with clean OEM styling and offsets that improve the vehicle's stance. This time around, Hartmann Wheels has brought out the HRS4 in a brand new 22"-size and hyper silver color. As with all new Hartmann Wheels, Achtuning would like to offer introductory 10% off sale pricing on the all-new 22x9.5" Hartmann HRS4-252 Wheels!

Hartmann HRS4-252S
* 22x9.5 et50 - List Price: $485 | Introductory Sale Price: $436
To order, simply click on the wheel image above and it will guide you to our online catalog or give us a call at 425.895.0000. Prices above are per wheel and does not include shipping. Post up or contact us directly if you have any questions. On-car pictures will be updated to our online gallery as soon as we get them!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | Hartmann's New 22-inch HRS4 Wheels! ([email protected]!NG)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Impressive!


----------

